# Quicktime 6.0.3 & OS9



## Lazzo (Jul 16, 2003)

'lo!

As Apple moves further away from OS9, is Quicktime becoming less friendly with it?

I only ask because somebody over here is having a problem with movie soundtracks; some run OK and others don't make any noise at all. He's running 9.0.4 International English.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 21, 2003)

Hoo-wee, that was interesting!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2003)

It could be the way the track itself was created.  Try a movie on your machine, then see how it plays on the troubled machine.


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi Cheryl, there's about 75 miles between me and the other fella but I guess I could set some up and email them. I've begun wondering if his OS9 can't play some of the sound compressions. If I set up short sound tracks using every compression available that should narrow it down.


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

I've had some problems with some movie files running QTP 6.0.2 on 9.2.2, including the commercials on Apple's web site, where the sound just keeps skipping, and only plays about .3 seconds every 4 seconds or so.  I don't know if upgrading to 6.2 will help or not, though it says the installer package can't be found when I try to use Quicktime Updater.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2003)

You could have him upgrade his system to 9.1  It couldn't hurt and it might help. 
Have the friend check to make sure he has file exchange active in the extension folder. 

What does he have Quicktime set to under the preferences?


----------

